# Kelsey, beautiful Lurcher X Labrador X Staffie, 8 month old pup



## oncelovedrescue

Kelsey, beautiful Lurcher cross Lab cross Staffie, 8 month old pup. Kelsey is a gorgeous honey colour with the sweetest, kindest eyes you could ever see. He really loves other dogs and just wants to be every dog's friend. He adores people, but as he has had some trauma in his past, he can still be wary of new people coming into the house. He will bark at new people, but it's just a fear thing and he would never actually be nasty. New people just frighten him. He can also be a bit nervous still when out on walks in busy places, but this is only to be expected given what he has been through. He is gaining his confidence every day though. He is also excellent with children (over the age of 8. We don't rehome any dogs to families with children under 8 years) and he could happily live with cats.








Kelsey had a very heavy worm burden when he first arrived, and he was very thin, he still needs to put on some weight, as the worms took their toll on his little frame, but he has been fully treated for it, and is recovering nicely, but he still needs to gain some physical strength. We feel that he is not strong enough to be neutered at the moment...Our usual policy is to neuter all dogs before they are rehomed, but in this case, it's not right for Kelsey and as a one off will be amended. We therefore insist that he is neutered after rehoming, when he is strong enough physically. We will amend our adoption agreement to reflect this, but we will be arranging the neutering ourselves so that we can ensure it is carried out. The adopter will need to sign this agreeement. Kelsey adores being cuddled and playing with his toys. He is now also housetrained.








We would prefer a home in the south west area for Kelsey. He does suffer from car sickness, although this has improved a great deal. He is now 'drooly' in the car, rather than actually being sick. He is also much better in the car with someone who he trusts sat next to him or with doggie company in the car.

The ideal home for Kelsey would be with a family or an active couple who have one or more other dogs for him to play with. We would also want whoever offers him a home to continue his socialisation and take him to training classes. He was a very despondent and depressed little man when he first arrived. He had been through things a pup should never have to go through. He is a very special boy and we are looking for a very special home for him to stay for the rest of his life.








Kelsey is being fostered in Sidmouth, East Devon EX10

Please contact Cathy at Once Loved Dog Rescue for an adoption application form.
Email [email protected] 
Please note, all prospective homes will be required to have a pre homing check and post home checks. We do not rehome any dogs to homes with children under the age of eight years old.


----------



## Guest

Both are very handsome!!  I hope Kelsey finds a special home that is just perfect for him xx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Fi118 said:


> Both are very handsome!!  I hope Kelsey finds a special home that is just perfect for him xx


:laugh: I'm sure my husband will be very flattered by that  Shame I'm not trying to rehome him lol!!!

Kelsey is in foster care with us, and he is just the most adorable boy, so loving and sweet, and a joy to see him coming out of himself after the trauma he went through! :001_tt1:

Cathy x


----------



## oncelovedrescue

More pictures of the very handsome Kelsey :001_tt1:


----------



## oncelovedrescue

This gorgeous little man is still looking for a forever home. We can't understand why he's still waiting!! He is just an absolute joy!! xx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

I'm still waiting for my forever home  
love from Kelsey xxxx


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Kelsey is still looking  

His new family must be out there somewhere! Please contact us if you can offer this gorgeous boy a home.

Thank you x


----------



## oncelovedrescue

Please see our forum for latest updates about Kelsey, and our other rescue dogs 
Fully assessed dogs ready for new homes


----------

